# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Blue Star 2 : Σύρος - Κως - Σύρος. Ενα αμιγώς καραβολατρικό ταξίδι.

## αιγαιοπλόος

Τα ωραιότερα ταξίδια είναι αυτά που γίνονται χωρίς "αφορμή".
Με "αιτία" αλλά χωρίς "αφορμή". 

Και εξηγούμαι εξαρχής. Η αιτία υπάρχει πάντα μέσα σου. Είναι αυτό που σε "καίει" κινητοποιώντας σε. Είναι το βαθύ "θέλω" σου. Είναι ο εαυτός σου. Αντίθετα, η αφορμή δεν είναι παρά ένα ξεσήκωμα. Με αφορμή έναν γάμο π.χ. μπαίνω στο πλοίο και πάω στο τάδε νησί. 

Θα έχετε ακούσει πολλούς που λένε "μωρέ θέλω να πάω στο τάδε μέρος αλλά δεν έχει κάτσει ως τώρα". Ψάχνουν μια αφορμή για να ικανοποιήσουν την Αιτία. Και αν το καλοσκεφτείς, η αφορμή λειτουργεί στη ζωή σαν δικαιολογία. Σου λέει ο άλλος, "τί να κάνω, πρέπει να πάω εκεί για το γάμο, για τη βάφτιση, για το συνέδριο κλπ".

Δεν είναι κακό πράγμα οι "αφορμές" στη ζωή. Εξυπηρετούν κι αυτές το σκοπό τους. Σε μια εποχή που το ταξιδεύειν *άνευ σκοπού* είναι - για πολλούς - κοινωνικώς κατακριτέο, οι αφορμές δίνουν ένα "άλλοθι" στον καταπιεσμένο από τους ανέραστους "τριγύρω" λάτρη των δίχως εμφανή λόγο ταξιδιών. Θυμηθείτε όμως ότι δεν ήταν πάντοτε έτσι τα πράγματα. Παλιά υπήρχε η έννοια του περιηγητή. Και έχαιρε σεβασμού ο περιπλανώμενος. Η περιήγηση σήμαινε γνώση. 

*Σύρος - Κως - Σύρος*, λοιπόν. 

Με το αγαπημένο και συνεπέστατο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στη γραμμή *BLUE STAR 2*. Διευθέτησα τις οικογενειακές και επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις (που δεν είναι και λίγες) και το χωρίς "εμφανή" λόγο ταξίδι (βλ. αφορμή) θα γινόταν μοναχά για έναν λόγο: Την Αιτία. Την επιθυμία για ένα σύντομο καραβολατρικό ταξίδι. 

Τα των εισητηρίων τα κανόνισε, όπως πάντα, ο φίλος ναυτικός πράκτωρας Βασιλικός. Ενα άτομο και μια μοτοσυκλέτα Σύρος - Κως και επιστροφή την επόμενη μέρα. Δεν είχα σκοπό να πάρω καμπίνα, παρά μόνο αν βρισκόταν χωρίς άλλο άτομο μέσα (δε γουστάρω "στρατιωτικές" καταστάσεις). Η "ατομική" καμπίνα ευρέθη, σε τιμή απλού κρεβατιού, βεβαίως και με το εισητήριο ανά χείρας σταματώ τη μοτοσυκλέτα στα κάγκελα του λιμανιού.

Ωρα 22.20 και ο βάπορας της Δωδεκανήσου μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης. Η συνέπεια στα βαπόρια της Blue Star είναι τέτοια που ρυθμίζεις το ρολόι σου με την άφιξή του. Αν τύχει και αργήσει 10 λεπτά, παραξενεύεσαι. Τόσο ασυνήθιστο πράγμα είναι. Και το λέω εκ πείρας, καθώς το μπαλκόνι μου είναι κάτι σαν ... Syros Traffic
DSC03307.jpg

Είναι "βαρύ" αυτό το βαπόρι στο μάτι, λόγω μεγέθους και "χτισίματος". Παρά το μέγεθος "ελέφαντα" όμως, έχει άψογη μανούβρα και φαίνεται να "ακούει" καλά. Πέφτει στη θέση 3 και 4, διότι τα 25 μέτρα του πλάτους του χρειάζονται 2 θέσεις. Στο βάθος, όπως βλέπετε, η Ακουάρα (Φανούλα, στην αφιερώνω τη φωτό).






Ολα έτοιμα για επιβίβαση και η ... συνοδός μου περιμένει τη θέση της στο γκαράζ  :Very Happy: 


(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ταξίδι με καμπίνα και ανέσεις είναι κάτι εντελώς σπάνιο για μένα. Χλιδοτουρίστας λοιπόν, παραλαμβάνω την κάρτα - κλειδί και πηγαίνω μόνος στην καμπίνα χωρίς συνοδεία φυσικά (είπαμε χλιδή αλλά όχι και να με πηγαίνουν στην καμπίνα, λες και δεν ξέρω να κυκλοφορήσω στο βαπόρι! Δεν είμεθα κι από βουνό  :Very Happy: ) 
Δεν ξέρω πόσο αντικειμενικός κριτής μπορεί να είναι ένας ταξιδιώτης του καταστρώματος και του sleeping bag, όπως εγώ, αλλά ακόμη και αυτή η απλή εσωτερική μου φάνηκε ... Burj Al Arab. 


Το ταξίδι είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει και η βόλτα στο κατάστρωμα είναι αναγκαία. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δε γουστάρω τα ταχύπλοα. Η έλλειψη καταστρώματος ισοδυναμεί με φυλακή. Σα να ταξιδεύεις με λεωφορείο, ρε παιδί μου. Τί να γουστάρεις, έτσι; Εχετε δει εσείς ποτέ κανέναν "λεωφορειολάτρη"; Αγνωστη λέξη. Στο λεωφορείο είσαι σαν τιμωρημένος. Σαν να σου λένε "κάτσε (στη θεσούλα σου) και σκάσε". Ημαρτον. 
Κατάστρωμα λοιπόν και δεν το συζητάω καν. 

Και όταν μιλάμε για "κατάστρωμα" στο BLUE STAR 2 εννοούμε αυτό:

Και αυτό:


Εχεις ό,τι τραβάει η καρδιά σου. Είσαι ελεύθερος. 
Υπάρχει πιο ωραίο πράγμα από έναν καλό καφέ παραπλέοντας τις ακτές; 
Εχοντας περάσει από την Πάτμο και τη Λέρο φτάνουμε στην Κω.
Η ώρα πλησιάζει 05.00 και ετοιμαζόμαστε για την άφιξη. 

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Η άφιξη στο λιμάνι ενός νησιού με το ξημέρωμα έχει άλλη χάρη. Είναι σαν να μπαίνεις σε νέο σκηνικό. Λες και το νησί ξημέρωσε μόνο για σένα. 
Με αυτήν την εγωιστική σκέψη στο μυαλό, βάζω κράνος και περιμένω να πατήσω ρόδες και πόδια στο νησί του Ιπποκράτη. 
Και οι τρεις καταπέλτες (δύο για οχήματα και ένας για τους επιβάτες) πέφτουν για να είναι άνετη και γρήγορη η αποβίβαση. 



Ο Βάπορας αδειάζει αρκετό κόσμο και μπόλικα φορτηγά στην Κω ενώ πολλοί είναι κι αυτοί που επιβιβάζονται για τη Ρόδο. 


Ελάχιστα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας είναι κλειστά και προστατευμένα σε όλους τους καιρούς. Το λιμάνι της Κω είναι στην ουσία μη λιμάνι. Ενας ευρύχωρος μεν ντόκος αλλά τελείως ανοιχτός προς το πέλαγος, αποδεικνύει τη σημασία που έχει δώσει η πολιτεία σε ένα νησί που και μόνο λόγω του τουρισμού έχει προσφέρει πολλά στην οικονομία. Μόνο που η "εθνική" οικονομία κάνει πολύ "οικονομία" στα λιμενικά έργα. 
Ιδού λοιπόν: Πλώρη με θέα το ανοιχτό πέλαγος.


(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## Super Jet

υπεροχες μεχρι τώρα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Υπέροχες φίλε αιγαιοπλόος περιμένουμε και την συνέχεια....

----------


## mike_rodos

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία της ζωής... Και αυτά που πάντα μας μένουν για να θυμόμαστε φίλε αιγαιοπλόος.... Περιμένουμε την συνέχεια...  :Razz:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική εισαγωγή στο θέμα φίλε και ωραίο ταξίδι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> ...Η περιήγηση σήμαινε γνώση...



Φίλε αιγαιοπλόε, μας συγκινείς, μας ταξιδεύεις, μας ονειροπολείς...
Σ'ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις στιγμές που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!!
Η παραπάνω φράση σου είναι μια μεγάλη αλήθεια, που δυστυχώς τείνει να ξεχαστεί... Στις μέρες μας τα ταξίδια σημαίνουν φυγή από την καθημερινότητα και διασκέδαση. Όχι ότι αυτό είναι κακό, το κακό είναι ότι γίνονται αποκλειστικά για αυτό... Ξεφεύγω όμως και δε θέλω μέσα σε ένα τόσο ωραίο θέμα!!! 
Να'σαι πάντα καλά, σου εύχομαι πολλά ταξίδια ακόμα στη ζωή σου και πολλή γνώση!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Περιμένουμε με αγωνία τη συνέχεια του ταξιδιού σου φίλε Αιγαιοπλόε..!!
Ήδη είμαστε και εμείς πάνω στο πλοίο μαζί σου... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Είχες την καλύτερη παρέα στο ταξίδι σου ! Περιμένουμε την συνέχεια !  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Γεια σου Κωστακη με τα ωραια σου!!!!
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περασες τελεια :Very Happy: 
Αλλα περιμενω και εγω την συνεχεια....... :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

6 το πρωί λοιπόν και ξεκινάει η πρώτη "αναγνωριστική" βόλτα σε μια έρημη (προς το παρόν) πόλη, γεμάτη πλατείες, πεζόδρομους και ποδηλατόδρομους 2 λωρίδων ανά κατεύθυνση, παρακαλώ. 







Η Κως σου δείχνει με τον πιο εύσχημο τρόπο πόσο ταιριαστό μπορεί να είναι το ελληνικό στοιχείο με την ανατολική αρχιτεκτονική και τον ευρωπαϊκό τρόπο ζωής. Μια όμορφη και λειτουργική πανάρχαια ελληνική πόλη (που σε κάθε γωνιά της βλέπεις σημαντικά αρχαία), που έχει όμως σεβαστεί και τα μουσουλμανικά μνημεία και που έχει υλοποιήσει τη σύγχρονη αστική αντίληψη της Ευρώπης, η οποία δίνει προτεραιότητα στον πεζό και τον ποδηλάτη. 

Και όταν μιλάμε για "ποδήλατα" στην Κω, δεν εννοούμε πέντε δέκα ποδήλατα με πιτσιρικάδες. Είναι εκατοντάδες τα ποδήλατα και τα χρησιμοποιούν ΟΛΟΙ. Νέοι και γέροι, ντόποι και ξένοι. 
Δείτε, ας πούμε, τί γίνεται μόλις ξημερώσει για τα καλά:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Πολλές δικαιολογίες μπορεί να εφεύρει ο Ελληνας για να "απέχει" από το ποδήλατο. Μια απ' αυτές είναι ότι "δεν μπορώ, διότι έχω παιδιά". 
Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στη φωτογραφία. Παιδικό καθισματάκι σε ποδήλατο. Η Κως είναι. Οχι το Αμστερνταμ ούτε το Μόναχο.


Ας μη λέμε λοιπόν ότι "δεν μπορούμε". Δε θέλουμε, βρε αδερφέ. Γουστάρουμε να μαρσάρουμε. 
Στην Κω όμως έχουν απαντήσει σε αυτό το θέμα, εδώ και χρόνια. Και χαίρονται τη ζωή τους. Στην Ερμούπολη όμως κάποιοι τρέχουνε στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, διότι δύο (2 στην κυριολεξία) πεζόδρομοι θα "βλάψουν", λέει, την πόλη και θα την κάνουνε "μη λειτουργική". Δε λέω, το Αμστερνταμ είναι μακριά. Μήπως θα πρέπει να πάνε μέχρι την Κω για να δούνε από κοντά την αξία του να περπατάς σαν άνθρωπος και όχι σαν στρατιωτάκι ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλο σε ένα στενό πεζοδρομιάκι;

Ρίξτε μια ματιά ακόμη:


Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που αξιοποιούν τα εξ Ευρώπης χρήματα.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Οι ακτοπλοϊκές πληροφορίες μου για την Κω (καθότι ήρθα "διαβασμένος") λένε ότι από το Μαστιχάρι μπορείς να πεταχτείς εύκολα μέχρι την αντικρυνή Κάλυμνο. 
Δικαιολογώντας λοιπόν το όνομα "Αιγαιοπλόος", οφείλω να μην αφήσω την ευκαιρία ανεκμετάλλευτη.
Κράνος, μπουφάν (κι ας είναι ψιλοκαλοκαίρι) και το Transalp κατευθύνεται χαλαρά προς το Μαστιχάρι.



Στην Κάλυμνο θα πάω με ... ΑΝΕΚ. Μόνο που το πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ δε χωράει αυτοκίνητα. Μόνο δυο τρία μηχανάκια. :mrgreen:



KALYMNOS STAR λοιπόν το "καράβι".

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Και ο ... καταπέλτης του (είναι και για επιβάτες αλλά και για "οχήματα") :Very Happy: 



Το KALYMNOS STAR δεν ταξιδεύει απλώς. Πλανάρει κανονικά, όπως θα έκανε ένα φουσκωτό. 
25 λεπτά ταξίδι. Τρελό "γκάζι" και εξίσου τρελό κοπάνημα, μιας και η θάλασσα ήταν αρκετά φουσκωμένη. Ορθιος δε στεκόσουν με τίποτα αν δεν κρατούσες. 

Το εσωτερικό πολύ καθαρό και νοικοκυρεμένο. Στο βάθος η ... γέφυρα.







Δεν είναι διακοσμητικό. Είναι το κανονικό τιμόνι του KALYMNOS STAR.
Το "πιλοτάρισμα" γίνεται στα όρθια.

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Στη γραμμή Μαστιχάρι - Κάλυμνος δε δραστηριοποιείται μόνο το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ. Αυτό είναι μόνο για τον κόσμο και μόνο γι' αυτούς που βιάζονται. Οσοι έχουν οχήματα αλλά και όσοι έχουν τον "πλούτο" του ελεύθερου χρόνου στο τσεπάκι τους μπορούν να επιλέξουν την παντόφλα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ. 



Πρώην ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ΙΙ. Ε, μη ζητάτε και "της κούτας". 



Μην το υποτιμάτε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ. Εχει καινοτομίες που δεν τις φαντάζεσαι. Κι επειδή τα πράγματα έχουν πάντα και την άλλη όψη τους, ιδού. Κλασική παντόφλα μεν αλλά και με οπίσθιο καταπέλτη. Not bad. 
Προσέξτε και τη διακόσμηση με τα δελφινάκια. Εχετε ξαναδεί καταπέλτη με έργο τέχνης; :mrgreen:

----------


## Super Jet

Το Καλυμνος Σταρ μηπως ξερεις με πόσους κόμβους παει;

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Αφιξη λοιπόν στην Κάλυμνο σε κατάσταση "φραπέ", όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω. Το ταχύπλοο ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ, το οποίο επέλεξα λόγω στενότητας χρόνου, φρόντισε να κοπανήσει αρκούντως εγκέφαλο και στομάχι, κάνοντας το πάτημα του ποδιού στην Κάλυμνο κάτι σαν ... άφιξη στην γη της Επαγγελίας :mrgreen:. Το ταχυπλοάκι δε έφταιγε σε τίποτα, καθώς ο καιρός ήταν φουσκωμένος. Αλλά αυτά παθαίνει όποιος βιάζεται. Επρεπε να ακολουθήσω την αγαπημένη μου φράση, ότι "πλούσιος είναι ο έχων ελεύθερο χρόνο" αλλά, όπως ξαναείπα, στη δεδομένη στιγμή δεν ήμουν ... πλούσιος. 

Η βόλτα στην Πόθια (την "πρωτεύουσα" της Καλύμνου) έγινε με τα πόδια, καθώς με τέτοιο κοπάνημα πάνω στο ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ, θα μάζευα τη μοτοσυκλέτα με κουταλάκι. 



Ζωντανή, πυκνοδομημένη και περικυκλωμένη από μεγαλούτσικα ξερά βουνά είναι η χώρα της Καλύμνου. Στο ελάχιστο χρόνο που έμεινα και την περπάτησα δεν μπορώ να κρίνω και να εκφράσω γνώμη. Πολύ δε περισσότερο για το υπόλοιπο νησί, στο οποίο δεν περιηγήθηκα, λόγω ελλείψεως μεταφορικού μέσου. Λίγα πράγματα λοιπόν για την Κάλυμνο. Αν στο μέλλον ασχοληθώ με την αναρρίχηση, θα ξαναέρθω. Προς το παρόν πήρα ένα σφουγγάρι και άρχισα να περπατάω. 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι περιέργεια ή επαγγελματική διαστροφή αλλά συχνά κοιτάζω τα δικαστικά μέγαρα ανά την Ελλάδα. Δύσκολα θα βρω μέγαρο συγκρίσιμο με τα δικαστήρια της Σύρου (βλ. Δημαρχιακό Μέγαρο, Τσίλλερ, 1876). Αλλά το δικαστικό μέγαρο της Καλύμνου ήταν σίγουρα πιο πρωτότυπο. Κι ας στεγάζει σήμερα ένα ταπεινό ειρηνοδικείο. Οι δόξες του παρελθόντος παραμένουν. Το πέτυχα και εν ώρα δικασίμου.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Πίσω στο Μαστιχάρι και μοτο-βόλτα σε όλο το νησί, μέχρι την Κέφαλο. Ωραίοι δρόμοι, χαλαρή κίνηση, απλωτό νησί. 

Η επιστροφή μου στην πόλη της Κω έπεσε γύρω στο μεσημέρι. Η μοναχική περιήγηση έχει τη γοητεία της, δε λέω. Αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα του φαγητού, η γοητεία του ξέγνοιαστου μοχαχικού δίτροχου καβαλάρη ... ξεθωριάζει. Ταβέρνα και μόνος είναι πεταμένα λεφτά. Δε γίνεται να περνάνε απ' το μυαλό σου τόσες εικόνες που μόλις είδες κι εσύ να κοιτάζεις τη ... χωριάτικη. 

"Χτύπησα" ένα πιτόγυρο με απ' όλα στα όρθια, έβαλα κράνος και ανέβηκα πάλι στη μοτοσυκλέτα. Μη με ρωτήσετε αν το τζατζίκι και το κρεμμύδι πάνε με το κράνος, καλοκαίρι καιρό. Σας το λέω καθαρά, δεν πάνε. Τουλάχιστον είχα το τζαμάκι ανοιχτό. Συνεπιβάτη δεν είχα. Οπότε, No problem. Αλλωστε, το *Ασκληπιείο* είναι ανοιχτός χώρος (!).

Ρωτώντας πας στην πόλη. Σωστό. Αλλά στο Ασκληπιείο δεν πας. Κάτι οι ταμπέλες που δείχνανε αλλού γι' αλλού, κάτι οι αλλοδαποί που δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνανε τί διάολο σημαίνει η λέξη "asklipiio", τέλος πάντως η άκρη βρέθηκε σε ένα ψιλικατζίδικο κι όλα ωραία. 

Δε θα σας πω τί ήταν και τί είναι το Ασκληπιείο (αν θέλετε, διαβάστε εδώ: http://www.kosisland.org/antiquities...asclipeion.htm). 
Μπορώ μόνο να σας δείξω για "πότε" μιλάμε:



Μόλις 4 χιλιόμετρα από την πόλη της Κω, μέσα σε άλσος κυπαρισσιών, που ήταν ιερό και απαγορευόταν η κοπή των δέντρων.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Οχι, δεν είμαι στο Σάλτσμπουργκ. Στην Κω είμαι. Αλήθεια λέω. Προς απόδειξιν των ισχυρισμών μου, επικαλούμαι το Opel Astra που έχει παρκάρει καβαλώντας το πεζοδρόμιο. 

Επιστροφή λοιπόν, μετά την περιήγηση στο Ασκληπιείο, στην πόλη της Κω, η οποία είναι γεμάτη κόσμο και ζωή. 
Το να κάνεις μια πόλη ανθρώπινη δε θέλει ούτε τρελά λεφτά ούτε διαστημικές λύσεις. Θέλει κάτι πιο απλό και αυτονόητο: Κοινή λογική. Ελαττώνεις το χώρο των οχημάτων και αυξάνεις τον χώρο για τους πεζούς και τους ποδηλάτες. 



Αμα έχεις και δέντρα βέβαια, είσαι ... άρχοντας.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ο χρόνος περνάει και ετοιμάζομαι να αναχωρήσω. Το Blue Star 2 φεύγει στις 20.00 και, όπως ξέρετε, δεν έχει καθυστέρηση. 
Κάνω μια τελευταία βόλτα στους πεζόδρομους της πόλης κι έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτή η εικόνα θα μου λείψει.




Σας κάνει εντύπωση η φράση "θα μου λείψει"; Δε θα 'πρεπε. Ακόμη κι αυτό που έχεις ζήσει για λίγες ώρες, γίνεται "δικό σου", όταν αξίζει και όταν σε σέβεται. Και η πόλη της Κω σέβεται τον άνθρωπο. Κάτοικο ή περιηγητή, δεν έχει σημασία.

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε αιγαιοπλόε, περίμενα μέρες τη συνέχεια, και άξιζε η αναμονή!! Υπέροχες εικόνες, μοναδική και γλαφυρή περιγραφή, μας ταξίζεψες... Σ'ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες την τρέλα σου μαζί μας!!! :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Τα 176 μέτρα του Βάπορα, δεν του φαίνονται στη μανούβρα. Στρίβει για πλάκα και "πέφτει" εκεί που πρέπει, λες και είναι το Blue Star Ithaki. 

Είμαι ήδη στο λιμάνι. Κόσμος, νταλίκες ξεκοτσάριστες, αυτοκίνητα, δίκυκλα. 



Ο, τι και να του βάλεις μέσα, το χωράει. Απίστευτα ευρύχωρο και άνετο πλοίο. Και στα τεράστια γκαράζ του αλλά και στους χώρους των επιβατών. 



Φορτώνω και βγαίνω κατάστρωμα. Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται. 

(και η αφήγηση συνεχίζεται).... :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

Πάρα πολύ όμορφες εικόνες και ωραία αφήγηση!!! Ο δε συνδυασμός ταξιδιού με καράβι και μηχανής είναι από τα καλύτερα πιστεύω! Εύχομαι πολλά ακόμα τέτοια ταξίδια παρέα με το Transalp!  :Very Happy:

----------


## samichri

Φίλε μου με πήγες πίσω καμμιά 25αριά χρόνια - όταν υπηρετούσα στη Κω, και έμεινα περίπου 21 μήνες (Δόκιμος γαρ). Τότε που το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά - Πάτμο - Λέρο - Κάλυμνο - Κω και μετά Ρόδο, το έκαναν το ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ και το ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ. 
Να είσαι καλά και πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Το Blue Star 2 αναχωρεί στην ώρα του από την Κω για Λέρο - Πάτμο - Σύρο - Πειραιά. 
Στο προτελευταίο λιμάνι κατεβαίνω. Τα άλλα δυο θα τα δω από το κατάστρωμα.
Νύχτα μεν αλλά οι καραβολάτρες δε ... μασάνε.


Στα πλοία που πιάνουν σε πολλά λιμάνια υπάρχουν δύο ειδών επιβάτες. Αυτοί που θεωρούν όλα τα ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια "μπελά" και δε κοιτάζουν ούτε από το παράθυρο απέξω κατά την άφιξή τους (άσε που άμα έχει και ήλιο, κατεβάζουν και το σκιάδιο). Κι από την άλλη είναι αυτοί που θεωρούν αδιανόητο να σταματάει το πλοίο σε ένα νησί και να μη βγαίνουν στο κατάστρωμα να "δουν". 

Η μανούβρα στο λιμάνι ενός νησιού δεν είναι απλά μια "Στάση", όπως π.χ. η "Στάση Καλλιφρονά στην Πατησίων". Είναι μια μικρή παρέμβαση στη ζωή ενός νησιού. Το ανθρώπινο μελίσσι γύρω από τον καταπέλτη δηλώνει ότι η άφιξη του πλοίου έχει και κοινωνική σημασία για το νησί, όχι μόνο μεταφορική. 

Λοιπόν. Δε χρειάζεται να πω σε ποιά κατηγορία ανήκω. Ημουν ήδη στο κατάστρωμα, προτού ακουστεί το "May I have your attention please". 



Η Λέρος, αν και μια σταλιά νησί, έχει το ασφαλέστερο λιμάνι στα Δωδεκάνησα και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα φυσικά λιμάνια στη Μεσόγειο. Μιλάω για το Λακκί, έναν μεγάλο κόλπο - λιμάνι με την όψη τεράστιας λίμνης, η οποία αφήνει ένα άνοιγμα μόλις 400 μέτρων στην πλευρά της θάλασσας. Η ελληνική πολιτεία βέβαια προίκισε το σπουδαίο αυτό λιμάνι με τον ντόκο που βλέπετε αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη (ελληνική) ιστορία).

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Επόμενο νησί, η Πάτμος. Λένε πως είναι το νησί της Αποκάλυψης. Και δεν έχουν κι άδικο, αν κρίνω από αυτό που μας ... αποκαλύφθηκε λίγο μετά την πρόσδεση του πλοίου. 


Κόσμος μπόλικος περιμένει να επιβιβαστεί.


Μόνο που η κυλιόμενη σκάλα είναι έρημη. 

Ξαναβγαίνω στο κατάστρωμα και παρατηρώ τρία περίεργα πράγματα. Το ένα είναι ότι σταματάνε οι μηχανές του πλοίου. Σαν να έφτασε το πλοίο στον τελικό του προορισμό. Το δεύτερο είναι ότι το πλοίο δίνει και τρίτο κάβο (ενώ όλοι περιμέναμε αναχώρηση εντός λίγων λεπτών). Και το τρίτο είναι ότι τα φορτηγά που περίμεναν για επιβίβαση, άρχισαν να φεύγουν ένα ένα. 

Θαύμα; 

Ελληνικό. Δε θέλει και πολύ προσπάθεια να μαντέψει κανείς. Είχε γίνει τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα. Οπερ σημαίνει ότι, σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς, το πλοίο πρέπει να εκκενωθεί πλήρως από τους επιβάτες, να ελεγθεί, να γίνει ξανά η επιβίβαση και νε αποπλεύσει. Η εκκένωση και η επιβίβαση ήταν παιχνιδάκι μπροστά στο γολγοθά του "ελέγχου". Διότι ο έλεγχος τους καραβιού για τη βόμβα πρέπει να γίνει από ειδικά εκπαιδευμένο σκύλο. Και το νησί της Αποκάλυψης δε μπορούσε να μας "αποκαλύψει" ειδικά εκπαιδευμένο σκύλο. 

Πανικός δε υπήρξε. Το πλήρωμα είχε τον επαγγελματισμό που οφείλει να έχει, ενημέρωσε τους επιβάτες και σιγά σιγά το πλοίο άδειασε τους επιβάτες στον ντόκο της Πάτμου. 

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν του σκύλου. Οχι όποιου κι όποιου, όμως. Σκύλου ειδικού στην ανίχνευση τυχόν βόμβας. Και τέτοιον είπαμε ότι η Πάτμος δε έχει. Το πιο κοντινό νησί που διαθέτει τέτοιο σκύλο ποιό είναι; Για μαντέψτε. Η Σάμος. 
Εχει και η Κως, μας είπαν αλλά η Σάμος (το Πυθαγόριο συγκεκριμένα) είναι πιο κοντά. 
Σάμος λοιπόν και περιμένουμε. Η κατοικία του πολυπόθητου σκύλου είναι στην πρωτεύουσα της Σάμου, το Βαθύ. Ο κύριος σκύλος θα μεταβεί οδικώς από το Βαθύ στο Πυθαγόριο και από εκεί θα τον παραλάβει σκάφος του λιμενικού σώματος για να τον φέρει στην Πάτμο. 
Κάτι σε Πρόεδρο Δημοκρατίας μου φέρνει η όλη κατάσταση  

Οι ώρες περνούν κι εμείς περιμένουμε τον τετράποδο ... σωτήρα μας. Κάθε που έμπαινε βάρκα ή καϊκι στο λιμάνι, όλος ο κόσμος κοιτούσε μπας και είναι ο ... Λυτρωτής. Νύχτα, ψιλοκρύο, ησυχία (παρά τα 600 άτομα που περιμέναμε στο λιμάνι). Σαν ταινία του Αγγελόπουλου ήμασταν. Αγγελόπουλος στη κυριολεξία, όμως. 4 ώρες χρειάστηκαν για να έρθει ο σκύλος και άλλη μια για να μας ... γαβγίσει το ΟΚ. Το να παραπονεθώ εγώ για ταλαιπωρία θα ήταν ύβρις μπροστά στη θέα γονιών με μωρά, γέρων και ατόμων με ειδικές ανάγκες. Στο κάτω κάτω, το κλειστό ουζερί μου έδωσε μια πρόχειρη λύση, ενώνοντας τέσσερις καρέκλες για λίγη ξεκούραση. 


09:15 είμαι στη Σύρο. Τέλος; Το ερώτημα σηκώνει κουβέντα...

Πώς τον λένε αυτόν που μόλις επιστρέψει από ένα ταξίδι σκέφτεται το επόμενο; Θαλασσο-μανή; Δρομο-μανή; Έχω κι από τα δύο. Φάρμακο δεν υπάρχει κι ελπίζω να μη βρεθεί ποτέ. Μόνο ... "ομοιοπαθητική" θεραπεία. Στη θάλασσα απαντάμε με θαλασσινό ταξίδι και στο δρόμο με οδικό. 

Ωρα καλή σε όλους.

Υ.Γ.: Ευχαριστώ τον Υπαρχο του BLUE STAR 2 για την ξενάγηση στην εντυπωσιακή γέφυρα του πλοίου. Καλά ταξίδια και πάντα γερός και δυνατός, εύχομαι.

----------


## Leo

> ...........................
> 09:15 είμαι στη Σύρο. Τέλος; Το ερώτημα σηκώνει κουβέντα...
> 
> Πώς τον λένε αυτόν που μόλις επιστρέψει από ένα ταξίδι σκέφτεται το επόμενο; Θαλασσο-μανή; Δρομο-μανή; Έχω κι από τα δύο. Φάρμακο δεν υπάρχει κι ελπίζω να μη βρεθεί ποτέ. Μόνο ... "ομοιοπαθητική" θεραπεία. Στη θάλασσα απαντάμε με θαλασσινό ταξίδι και στο δρόμο με οδικό. 
> 
> Ωρα καλή σε όλους.
> ..............


Κράτησα από το τελευταίο ποστ τα παραπάνω λόγια σου...

Επειδή τα περισσότερα τα είχαμε μιλήσει και κατ ιδίαν, δεν σχολίασα ενδιάμεσα και περιμένα με αγωνία διαβάζοντας τις γραφές σου αγαπητέ μου Κώστα, το τέλος της αφηγησης σου. Θέλω τώρα να σου ευχηθώ σύντομα να κάνεις το επόμενο, γιατί οι περιγρφές σου είναι μοναδικές. Παίρνουν μαζί τους τον αναγνώστη και τον ταξιδεύουν, ζει την κάθε στιγμή που έζησες μαζί σου. 

Είσαι καταπληκτικός στην πένα και εύχομαι να διαβάσουμε πολλές πολλές εμπειρίες σου από ταξίδια και στο μέλλον. Απλά, αλλά από καρδιάς, ένα ευχαριστώ και από εμένα, για αυτά που μας χάρισες. Καλά ταξίδια αιγαιοπλόε.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Παντα μου άρεσαν οι ανθρωποι που στα ταξίδια τους όσο σύντομα και να είναι αυτά προσπαθούν να δουν και να κάνουν το κάτι παραπάνω.
Είσαι ένας απο αυτούς.
Μόνο που εσύ το συνδύασες και με μια εκπληκτική αφήγηση.
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## thanos75

Φοβερή η αφήγηση και η περιγραφή σου φίλε...respect έστω και λίγο καθυστερημένα που ανακάλυψα το συγκεκριμένο thread.  Έτσι είναι πάντα φίλε μου: τα καλύτερα ταξίδια γίνονται χωρίς αφορμή.
Χαίρομαι επίσης που σου άρεσε η Κως.  Έχω συγγενικούς δεσμούς με το νησί και προσωπικά θεωρώ την πόλη της Κω μια από τις ιδανικότερες πόλεις για να ζει κάποιος, για τους λόγους που έδειξες και προανέφερες.  Είναι πιστεύω ο ορισμός της eco- friendly πόλης,  μοναδική στην Ελλάδα.  Να προσθέσω επίσης πως στην Κω λειτούργησε ένας από τους πρώτους και πλέον πρότυπους ΧΥΤΑ στην Ελλάδα.  Είναι κρίμα που δεν την τιμούν ιδαίτερα οι Έλληνες επισκέπτες σε σχέση με άλλα νησιά.  Ευτυχώς τη λατρεύουν οι βορειοευρωπαίοι, ίσως επειδή βλέπουν σημεία αναφοράς με δικές τους πόλεις, όπως είναι οι πεζόδρομοι και οι ποδηλατόδρομοι.
Πάντως, όσες φορές και αν κάνω αυτή τη διαδρομή (Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Κως), θεωρώ πως δύο από τις ωραιότερες εικόνες που δεν χορταίνω κάθε φορά να βλέπω είναι οι εξής:
1) Η εικόνα του ήλιου που βυθίζεται κάπου στο Μυρτώο Πέλαγος, συνήθως λίγο πριν το πλοίο περάσει το στενό Κέας-Κύθνου
2) Η νυχτερινή εικόνα της Ερμούπολης όταν πλησιάζει το πλοίο, και αντίστοιχα τα φώτα της Ερμούπολης όταν σιγά σιγά χάνονται, καθώς το πλοίο απομακρύνεται από τη Σύρο

----------

